# la ela i la ela geminada



## Excalibre

Vaig posar aquest post en aquest fil, però m'han dit que sigui fora del tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1793005

És típic mantenir la distinció entre la ela i la ela geminada en la  parla normal? Potser que sigui perquè no sóc parlant nadiu i no percebi  tots els detalls de la fonètica però no puc sentir la diferència. (En  contraste, m'hi he fixat en les consonants llargues en paraules com ara  "setmana", que es pronuncia /səmˈmɑnə/.) Havia suposat que la distinció  entre "l" i "l·l" hagués desaparegut excepte en la parla molt acurada.

I si hi ha variació regional m'agradaria saber, perquè el català parlat que he sentit ve dels mitjans de comunicació, que (que jo sàpiga) solen fan servir la varietat central.


----------



## la_mei

A l'hora de parlar no hi ha cap diferència entre una ela i una ela geminada. És més, el problema que tenim els catalans és saber quines paraules en porten i quines no. 

Potser les paraules amb ela geminada la "ela" la fem una mica més llarga però tampoc. Passaria com la paraula "setmana" si parlem poc a poc la pronunciem la "t" però sinó ens la mengem. 

En canvi la doble Ela "ll" aquesta sí que la pronunciem diferent.


----------



## Excalibre

la_mei said:


> A l'hora de parlar no hi ha cap diferència entre una ela i una ela geminada. És més, el problema que tenim els catalans és saber quines paraules en porten i quines no.


Això no és tant difícil per a els angloparlants, perquè l'ortografia de la nostra llengua també reflecteix la forma històrica, encara que no hi ha cap vocal llarga en la pronunciació del anglès. Només he de recordar la paraula anglesa per escriure-la en català. 




> Potser les paraules amb ela geminada la "ela" la fem una mica més llarga però tampoc. Passaria com la paraula "setmana" si parlem poc a poc la pronunciem la "t" però sinó ens la mengem.


Sí? No m'he adonat que es pronunciï així -- només he sentit dir la paraula "setmana" amb /mm/ llarga, i no amb /tm/.


----------



## la_mei

Veges tu, cadascú té els seus trucs 

Veus TV3 o escoltes música per la ràdio? Quines? És per curiositat XD

Amb el català passa com en totes les llengües, segons qui la digui i com la digui sóna d'una manera o d'altra. Jo sóc de Tarragona però des de fa temps visc a Castelló i veig les diferències que hi ha a l'hora de pronunciar (que no a la d'escriure). Per això et pregunto si escoltes alguna cosa en català XD


----------



## betulina

Hola,

En aquest fil hi trobaràs moltes respostes i et pot resultar útil. En general, en la parla col·loquial del Principat i del País Valencià, no es fa diferenciació en la pronunciació de la ela i la ela geminada, totes dues es pronuncien com una ela simple. En un discurs més formal, però, s'aconsella fer-la.

A les Illes Balears, en canvi, sí que fan la geminació.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Excalibre. En el estranger aprenem en els textos de català una pronunciació i una gramàtica molt fixes.  Doncs, jo penso que he tingut la mateixa experiència que tu.  Jo ho reconec.... tm = mm, l·l és larga, l curta, c final que no es pronuncia darrera de n, vocals abertes, tancades, neutres, una sola ortografia i cada verb té una sola conjugació fixa que hi correpond sempre... regles... I crec que està bé... Hem d'aprendre alguna cosa, no?  Però, poc a poc, aquí en aquest forum, en llegir, i en escoltar la ràdio, viatjar, conèixer gent, m'he adonat que el que aprenem és un dialecte barceloní idealitzat que no correspond a com es parla al carrer. Correspond a un ideal que ténen uns quants grups de persones. I si després compliquem l'assumpte encora més afegint que hi ha formes més o menys castellanizades, més o menys correctes... pot haver-hi guerra ací quan demanem la forma "correcta" de pronunciar, conjugar, etc.  Hauràs notat que hi havia un fil sobre si hem d'escruire l·l o no, en el cas de no fer la diferència en el teu dialecte. Jo ho comparo com l'anglès... si aprenen l'anglès de la reina, no correspond a la parla de la meitat de la populació d'Angleterra, el del carrer de Londra o Escòcia, i si parlem de NY o LA? got o gotten? honor o honour? advèrtisement o advertísement, car amb r o sense r pronunciada.  I para retornar a la l·l, normalment si siguim les nostres regles... es como la ll italiana de.... bella... es pronuncia bel després la.  paral·lel, paral + lel.  Fin aviat


----------



## gvergara

Una altra cosa... S'hauria de/ Caldria geminar el so de la lletra d en paraules com ara _additiu _o _addicional_? Gràcies

Gonçal


----------



## Agró

Al DCVB es pot llegir:
*
additiu
*Fon.: ədditíw (Barc., Palma); additíw (Val.).
*
addicional*
Fon.: əddisiunáɫ (Barc.); addisionáɫ (Val.); əddisionáɫ (Mall.). Molta gent pronuncia una _d _simple (_adicional_), per influx castellà.

Dedueixo que es recomana fer-ho.


----------

